# Just saw Bell's "Skinny Basic" package. Help me choose a media streamer!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, that's it. I have been contemplating cutting our satellite but decided to wait until I saw Bell's skinny basic package. It is as much a slap in the face as it is pathetic (no USA stations!) so I am done.

*Rather then complain about Bell, let's make this productive.* I am lo0king for media streaming tv box. Here are my initial thoughts/needs:

1.) I don't want Apple TV (despite owning an ipad and iphone). Apple is always just an "upgrade" away from killing the features I like and I hate their draconian control. I'm sure many of you like it, but no thanks.

2.) I would like a browser so I can directly streams from websites. I am specifically thinking of CBC hockey night in Canada.

3.) Needs a Netflix and Youtube app.

4.) Should be able to run Kodi (or Plex?). I am brand new to this but I recently installed Kodi on my PC and think it is pretty great.

The leading contenders are a number of Android based media streamers. In particular I have been looking at stuff like this:

http://www.amazon.ca/Minix-Streamin...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1456761989&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.ca/MINIX-U1-Andro...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1456761989&sr=1-19

I am just starting seriously looking into this stuff, but I don't want to get locked into something too proprietary or pay a ton of cash for "future features" (that never develop).

Any help appreciated,
TG


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

We've had good luck with Roku. Not sure if it has a browser, but it's got YouTube, Netflix, Crackle and Vimeo. You can pick one up at Walmart cheap.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking for one of "magic boxes" too. It's got to do HBO along with the other things already mentioned.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sadly I don't think any of the boxes do HBO, that's the only reason I do cable...I have both SHOMI and Netflix.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We have one of these streaming boxes which runs KODI:

http://inl3d.com/

Its good but you have to be a lot more patient than watching a full service like Netflix. We gets lots of "Buffering ..." delays even though we have a fast Internet connection via Rogers. I frequently end up watching Low Quality videos of shows because I know they're much less prone to Buffering delays. You may have better luck with it depending on the quality of your Internet connection.

I wouldn't even bother trying to watch sports on it. I'm a big UK soccer fan but I've pretty much given up on trying to watch UK soccer on our box.

My spiel above sounds pretty negative but it isn't all bad. Some days its better than others but so far we havent been able to pin down what the factors are which affect the performance.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd like to give up cable all together as I'm quite content with watching what I can find on youtube or what I download on my newsgroup (which is a lot) but my wife and daughter won't let it go.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If I can cut my Shaw to $60 a month, I'm good so I'll be waiting until the curling season is over to make a move. Then I won't need the sports channels. Have a look at Plex. It's free and great for playing videos and movies that you've downloaded. It also has a lot of stuff to watch that's free. I just noticed that I can stream all of CBC's Backstage Pass for free plus a lot of other CBC stuff. They've got some History Channel stuff too but I'm pretty sure I'll have to pay for the newer programs. It's worth a look and you can do a lot with the free version. I'll probably upgrade as I go along but not yet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you checked to see if your Blu-ray player does any of this stuff? May not need a streaming box...or if you've been thinking about buying another BR player for your house, might make more sense to upgrade to a better one with more outputs etc.
I think im going to go in this direction, as I need another BR for a bedroom, so I might move our current one there and buy a nicer one for the HT. The thing that puts me off of the Roku, is the limited outputs. I have 2 very nice Harman Kardon AVRS that sound great and cost a pretty penny but were made just prior to the big switch to HDMI so that limits me for some of the new streaming boxes. And I don't want a chintzy streaming box to force an expensive AVR upgrade solely for the hdmi connection.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

finally, I found a web page that details all the major providers and what they are offering.
its not much but at least we now have the prices and details..
G.
just scroll up and down on the page. Its all there.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...v-consumers-explainer/article28951724/#rogers


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was just in Shaw's website looking at the new $25 channel option and found this on their website.
*'Limited TV - *_A plan focused on the basics, providing access to limited programming options including local and regional Canadian networks, provincial and educational broadcasters and *mandatory channels*.'
_
Did they not just do away with mandatory channel options s with the new CRTC ruling?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I was just in Shaw's website looking at the new $25 channel option and found this on their website.
> *'Limited TV - *_A plan focused on the basics, providing access to limited programming options including local and regional Canadian networks, provincial and educational broadcasters and *mandatory channels*.'
> _
> Did they not just do away with mandatory channel options s with the new CRTC ruling?


My understanding is the Mandatory Channels are just the ones they have to provide on the skinny package.....Local channels, CBC, CTV, PBS, Weather, CPAC, and a few others.

I don't understand this whole streaming thing and how it works. If I want certain channels, do I have to look at a certain box? Which boxes do what? How do I watch a channel on one of them? I am not a big sports fan, but I follow Nascar and some other motor sports. There are a few TV shows that I would like to keep up on (Gotham, Blindspot, Big Bang, Vikings. etc) and I would like those. It is just a big ball of confusion to me. 

I remember watching TV with a black and white set with rabbit ears. 3 channels and one of them was french and I am kinda DUH when it comes to all this computer stuff. I am OK with waiting for a certain day of the week to see the next episode of something I follow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Beaverton published this _just for you folks_.

http://www.thebeaverton.com/nationa...o-revolutionize-way-viewers-switch-to-netflix


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My understanding is the Mandatory Channels are just the ones they have to provide on the skinny package.....Local channels, CBC, CTV, PBS, Weather, CPAC, and a few others.
> 
> I don't understand this whole streaming thing and how it works. If I want certain channels, do I have to look at a certain box? Which boxes do what? How do I watch a channel on one of them? I am not a big sports fan, but I follow Nascar and some other motor sports. There are a few TV shows that I would like to keep up on (Gotham, Blindspot, Big Bang, Vikings. etc) and I would like those. It is just a big ball of confusion to me.
> 
> I remember watching TV with a black and white set with rabbit ears. 3 channels and one of them was french and I am kinda DUH when it comes to all this computer stuff. I am OK with waiting for a certain day of the week to see the next episode of something I follow.


If you use or know someone that uses Netflix, you pretty well know how streaming works. You need a streaming box like Roku, WD Live, Apple TV and others to stream the channels you want. (Netflix, History etc) but the new smart TV's have it built-in to the TV. You buy the channels you want that charge a fee. There's lots that are free but you get what you pay for. I'm very impressed with streaming on my Samsung Smart TV and have quit using my Roku 3. I will eventually use the Roku on our bedroom TV that is not a smart TV. Hope this help clear thing up a little.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you. I have had Netflix on my computer. I am still not sure on how to find the some shows/channels that stream. I still have a dumb tv. It is HD but no computer in it. Can I just use a laptop instead of a Roku? Are all the streaming boxes pretty much the same as far as access to content? By this I mean is a Roku the same as a Sling box, the same as an apple box, etc.?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thank you. I have had Netflix on my computer. I am still not sure on how to find the some shows/channels that stream. I still have a dumb tv. It is HD but no computer in it. Can I just use a laptop instead of a Roku? Are all the streaming boxes pretty much the same as far as access to content? By this I mean is a Roku the same as a Sling box, the same as an apple box, etc.?


I've have used a laptop to stream Netflix etc. My laptop has an HDMI port out which made it easy to connect to an HDMI port on the TV. Just set the source to 'computer' and you should get what's on your laptop on your TV. If you try this and it works for you, you can turn off your laptop screen by setting up the projector option on the laptop. All streaming boxes are not created equal. Some are easier to use than others. WD Live was better for playing music files but Roku was better for Movies. I tried a Sony blue ray player with WIFI that works just fine but found it to be less convenient to use for streaming. I like Roku 3 a lot but like my Smart TV features better. As with every thing else, it's personal preference. You can buy these streaming boxes at most places like Costco and Best Buy to name a few and try them for 30 days or more. I tried a Blue ray player with WIFI from Costco and returned it when my son gave me a Roku 3. There are many cheaper options out there for streaming from the internet. Some are as low as $25. Till then, try your laptop. If you don't have HDMI on your laptop, you can try a video port if you have one and connect that to your TV. As for finding channels to stream, the boxes like Roku etc. make it very easy to find them and most give you a trial period to see if you want to keep them. Good luck and have fun.

I should add that the streaming boxes that I know of have the convenience of having WIFI built in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife wants to get rid of most of the packages we have and just keep telus essentials and a package or two and a few channels. That will probably save us $80 or so and be cheaper than getting the skinny package and adding seperate channels. On my set up downstairs I find the Play Station works best for 'streaming'.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All of these new packages are a joke. They were forced into doing it so they all collaborated to come up with something that met the CRTC rules but at the same time made them about the worst possible option you could choose. So what has changed? Not much. As I mentioned on another thread I have always been willing to pay for TV and have for 30 plus years. But pay how much? When I dropped my satellite 3 years ago I was paying over $100 a month. I had to stop and really evaluate it. It's like phones. We went from paying $30 a month or so for phones in our homes to elaborate cell phone contracts that tripled the total cost of phones. In today's world a younger person would not shake a stick at paying $70 a month or more for a cell phone. So the whole model has been changed. The TV game is changing rapidly and the bigs want to stay in the game. Streaming is going to be the way of the future and they all know it. 

Netflix has the right model. $7.99 a month and up until they came down on the VPN's again it was a damn good deal. If you added a few more of the pay apps like Hulu etc you were still paying a modest fee for pretty good TV, Up until a few weeks ago I was shelling out for a VPN, Netflix and there was a live TV app which we had as well but the name escapes me at the moment. But when Netflix blocked me from the US service that was it for me. It's all gone. Cancelled all services and the VPN. I picked up two Magic Boxes and to explain to you all that you can get on them would take me an hour and two pages to type. Total monthly cost? $0.0 

This is my protest move. I am tired of being fleeced and I have made my contributions over the years. When they catch up to the technology and somehow start to block or charge for it I will deal with it. Until then, I am going to enjoy it. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Is "Magic Box" a brand name like a "Roku box"? Sorry for the basic questions, but this all alludes me. Wife wants to cut the cable too and we have no clue about it. 

We were thinking of getting some sort of streaming box for the TV and experiment but don't know what to get. We have a pretty basic cable package but if we could we would eliminate cable all together. We would like to know if certain channels are exclusive to certain boxes. We are mostly interested in a way to get a box that would offer FREE streaming of channels/programs of things we have on our cable package now (we get no pay channels, no movie channels, no extra sports packs on ours) which is just the basic "Digital Cable Max" from our provider (it's a Co-op) at $55/mo. plus a $12 for the box and we get a $5 credit for bundling (phone and internet with it), and of course a cut for the government.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was hoping that I could actually "deselect" the channels I never watch: ANY foreign language, religious, shopping, parliamentary, indiginous, or otherwise race-related channels, but alas - it looks like those are the channels that make me Canadian and therefore the CRTC says I need them


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am probably almost as "lost" as Jim DaddyO with this stuff. We have Bell bundled for home phone, FIBE internet, and their (previous) basic package. We also have an Apple TV box. 

It is my understanding that I can't bundle Bell's new "Skinny Basic" with internet and home phone. 

If you are not using any of the major suppliers for internet service providers, who are you using...Tech Savvy? 

....OR am I totally not getting this?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I have done a bunch of searching around. I have found a good set of instructions on Kodi. This can be installed on an android device or a computer. I am thinking of getting it for the computer for now and getting to learn it a bit before jumping on a box. My computer has a vga out and I have a bluetooth speaker for sound too. There are 11 videos in all and I have watched most of 4 of them that shows how to download Kodi and the add ons. I guess some of the boxes are just devices with a bunch of stuff already installed. Any way, it is worth watching as for me, it answered a lot of questions.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzpq8Ggp9fyg9K4wp901r9U9J9cJxpIz8

This link takes you to the playlist of all 11 videos, just start at 1.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, I have done a bunch of searching around. I have found a good set of instructions on Kodi. This can be installed on an android device or a computer. I am thinking of getting it for the computer for now and getting to learn it a bit before jumping on a box. My computer has a vga out and I have a bluetooth speaker for sound too. There are 11 videos in all and I have watched most of 4 of them that shows how to download Kodi and the add ons. I guess some of the boxes are just devices with a bunch of stuff already installed. Any way, it is worth watching as for me, it answered a lot of questions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzpq8Ggp9fyg9K4wp901r9U9J9cJxpIz8
> 
> This link takes you to the playlist of all 11 videos, just start at 1.



I installed Kodi on my PC a few weeks ago. It takes a bit of time to "get it" but it amazing what is available. The android boxes can run Kodi so it would save me hooking up my PC without locking me into Apple.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The trouble is, there's so much stuff out there to choose from, it makes it hard to keep up with everything. I'm guessing that Kodi is like Plex as it sounds like it does a lot of the same stuff. Bottom line is, unless someone has something that provides channels free or for less cost, it's going to cost us to watch it. I have no problem paying a fair price but we've been ripped off for so long by these big companies, it would be nice to give a little pay back. I do know that Bell satellite packages have very little to offer but I had a look at Shaw and it's a much better deal than Bell. If Bell keeps up their current plan to keep people from using the low priced packages, I can see people moving to Shaw as it looks like their treating their customers more fairly, from what I've seen anyway. I think I may be able to keep Shaw and cut my present bill in half. We'll see.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I dropped cable a couple of years ago and use an indoor digital antenna to get a few local stations and have a smart TV with Netflix. I don't have time to watch all the shows and movies I want. I should point out though, I'm not into sports, so I don't care about the current games, playoffs and all that.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I am probably almost as "lost" as Jim DaddyO with this stuff. We have Bell bundled for home phone, FIBE internet, and their (previous) basic package. We also have an Apple TV box.
> It is my understanding that I can't bundle Bell's new "Skinny Basic" with internet and home phone.
> If you are not using any of the major suppliers for internet service providers, who are you using...Tech Savvy?
> ....OR am I totally not getting this?


This is my latest understanding ...

Right now I don't believe you can bundle the "skinny package" with internet / home phone..

This is also news to me...
Apparently the only skinny package offered now is the basic 25 dollar package plus small other packages.
NOT until December 2016 are the providers obligated to offer the 25 dollar skinny package plus pick and pay individual stations.

if anyone can add to this , please do.
G.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> This is my latest understanding ...
> 
> Right now I don't believe you can bundle the "skinny package" with internet / home phone..
> 
> ...


They are going to make it as difficult as possible for you to get the $25 option if you are bundling phone/internet/TV. It's not an issue for me here in the country. I have free phone for another 3 years with my Magic Jack. I have a fair deal with Xplornet Fixed Wireless. I can live with paying $65 /month for internet because I'm happy with the service. Now, when I get Shaw down to $60 /month, I'm good to go. If I can't, I'm dropping Shaw and will just wear earplugs for a few days until the wife stops complaining.

As for waiting until Dec for individual stations, your correct about that but some of the service providers are already offering the service and not waiting. Not sure which ones right now but will let you know when I find out.
I'll be following this thread to get as much information as I can before I make a decision so I hope everyone keeps the ideas coming.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife wanted to see what netflix is all about so I set up a trial acct.. HD, $9.99/m, 2 screens if I keep it. First on the PS3 then on the t.v. upstairs then on this laptop. Set up thru telus optik tv it's a pain. Not bad on the laptop or the PS3. I figure I'll hook a laptop via HDMI to the t.v. and see how that works. Probably leave the screen on on the laptop, easier to change channels etc.. Depending on how the wife likes netflix we'll remove almost all the packages on telus. That will save about $80 or so. Right now netflix is set up sd instead of hd.....less than a gig as compared to 3+ gigs/hr. From what I've seen there's not a lot for me so possibly at the end of the free trial period it will be cancelled. If I use the patriot box I'll have to either hard wire it or set it up with a usb wifi dongle, probly hard wire. Either way I figure I should be able to get a new laptop out of the deal. A bonus and a draw back.....anything done on the laptop can be seen on the t.v.. The drawback is that the wife uses her laptop to play candy crush and games like that.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

As for Netflix, there is a lot more to choose from on the American Netflix and there spending a lot of time and money time trying to catch the guys like Unblockus that are offering American channels on their Canadian Netflix. Unblockus is $5 per month and it makes me wonder how stupid these guys are at Netflix head office when they could just offer people access to their American channels for $5 and put these guys out of business. I think Unblockus also has a one month trial period if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> As for Netflix, there is a lot more to choose from on the American Netflix and there spending a lot of time and money time trying to catch the guys like Unblockus that are offering American channels on their Canadian Netflix. Unblockus is $5 per month and it makes me wonder how stupid these guys are at Netflix head office when they could just offer people access to their American channels for $5 and put these guys out of business. I think Unblockus also has a one month trial period if I'm not mistaken.


If I remember correctly the whole US vs Can Netflix thing has to do with licensing and paying for the certain programs. For whatever reason the Canadian branch of Netflix is woefully less than it's US counterpart. So much so that I won't pay for it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If I remember correctly the whole US vs Can Netflix thing has to do with licensing and paying for the certain programs. For whatever reason the Canadian branch of Netflix is woefully less than it's US counterpart. So much so that I won't pay for it.


I'm of the opinion that Netflix is an American company. If you try to contact them from their website, you get Netflix, Inc. Los Gatos, CA 95032, USA
Of course, I may be wrong but there is no Canadian Netflix website that I know of. I need Netflix as they will play a big part in my future plans to reduce my $135 per month Shaw bill. I pay $8 per month for Netflix. Not sure if there's a better deal out there than that. I would pay them another $5 per month for American channels. As it is now, I have find other alternatives to get those channels.

I hear what your saying about licensing etc and I'm not sure how that end of it works.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I installed KODI JARVIS (caps is for names, not shouting) and then FUSION as in the tutorial I listed above. I then did the START HERE addons. It gave me a bunch of stuff but still not what I was looking for. I then did some asking around and installed the CAST AWAY addon (just google for an easy tutorial on that, it will step you through it, you need FUSION first). In there it has so many sports it will make your head spin. I found Nascar in there too. Along with football, basketball, hockey, and some sports I never heard of. Darts, Aussie Football, Gaelic football, on and on. Good luck all!

Oh, a quick tip.....I have been running Kodi in a window so I can flip back and forth between Kodi and tutorials. If you just close the window Kodi does not like it and I have to reboot. Use the Kodi power button to exit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm of the opinion that Netflix is an American company. If you try to contact them from their website, you get Netflix, Inc. Los Gatos, CA 95032, USA
> Of course, I may be wrong but there is no Canadian Netflix website that I know of. I need Netflix as they will play a big part in my future plans to reduce my $135 per month Shaw bill. I pay $8 per month for Netflix. Not sure if there's a better deal out there than that. I would pay them another $5 per month for American channels. As it is now, I have find other alternatives to get those channels.
> 
> I hear what your saying about licensing etc and I'm not sure how that end of it works.


Probably the same reason why Jeprody or how ever you spell it no longer accepts Canadian contestants. The wife tried to trim our optik tv online. It didn't work so she phoned. Because she's such a good customer the two packages we were going to keep are free and the rest are gone. Savings of $112 a month.....that includes taxes. Netflix? So far it looks like it will probably go when the trial period is up. Nothing I've found that I watch that I can't find online.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I was hoping that I could actually "deselect" the channels I never watch: ANY foreign language, religious, shopping, parliamentary, indiginous, or otherwise race-related channels, but alas - it looks like those are the channels that make me Canadian and therefore the CRTC says I need them


We have telus optik. On the remote I believe it's click menu, channels and then go thru and de-select the channels you don't want to watch and that you don't receive. The CTRC says that your carrier has to provide these channels. Depending on your provider there is the option of not having them come up when you click guide. I'll be doing that sometime this week end and that will be good until the tv box resets itself the next time the power goes out or it decides it needs an update.
Update.....on telus, menu, settings, customize your guide, de-select. 817 to go.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Was playing around with Plex last night and went into the CBC shows icon. I was a little surprised that all of their shows were listed and the ones I looked at were all available for free. An example is all seasons of Heartland in HD right up to and including this season. Check it out if your looking for lots of free stuff to watch. There are probably other ways to get to the CBC content but you'll have to look around. I used Plex.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I said from the start, Shaw, Bell and others are not about to lose there profits by CTRC making them offer a package for 25.oo, it was all a big farse, shame on CTRC, you really had your head in your ass..
I know people that share Satellite services and share the bill, i dont blame them a bit. The companies are crooks just like Ontario Hydro One.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I went out and bought a Roku 3 box. Most of it is paid for programming and it seems no network TV. It can not be configured to run Kodi. I am returning it tomorrow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, I went out and bought a Roku 3 box. Most of it is paid for programming and it seems no network TV. It can not be configured to run Kodi. I am returning it tomorrow.


I had a similar experince with chromecast. A simple search for Simpsons full episodes resulted in an hour wasted.
Only thing I found for free with any value is Crackle tv. But still...
Satellite has me by the balls.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I wonder how long before streaming (aka. "free" TV) is shut down? Or are cable providers, who are also internet providers, going to try and recoup their losses from cable TV via internet bandwith price increases?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rick31797 said:


> I said from the start, Shaw, Bell and others are not about to lose there profits by CTRC making them offer a package for 25.oo, it was all a big farse, shame on CTRC, you really had your head in your ass..
> I know people that share Satellite services and share the bill, i dont blame them a bit. The companies are crooks just like Ontario Hydro One.


Unfortunately for the end users, you are completely correct. It was a farce


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's pretty bad what their offering for $25 but at least it makes me realize I don't need or watch 3/4 of the channels I've been paying for. I'll be keeping Shaw for the time being and starting next week, I'll be cutting my satellite bill in half.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I went to The Android TV Guy in Goderich and picked up a pre programmed Android box. Works great, cost $150, I get more than what I want. Good service too. He will update and service as needed too. See him on facebook. I had mine up and running within a half hour and I am an idiot when it comes to computers. I think we will be cutting the cable soon. The CRTC's position is that it is legal and not an infringement of copyright as there is nothing being saved or stored. It is only streaming. I can't see the CRTC changing their position on this as long as the cable providers keep thumbing their noses at them.

Seems odd that ALL the cable co's came out with the same reaction to the skinny basic rules. I am not saying they got together and conspired to do this......but maybe their lawyers did.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> It's pretty bad what their offering for $25 but at least it makes me realize I don't need or watch 3/4 of the channels I've been paying for. I'll be keeping Shaw for the time being and starting next week, I'll be cutting my satellite bill in half.


After cutting all the packages we were getting and just settling for Telus Essentials and two free packages our optik tv bill, after rebates the wife gets for being a good customer etc., is $28 and change.


----------

